# Question about Technics SU-G95 Integrated Amp



## yagerzzz (May 10, 2016)

Hi. I'm new here and looking for advice.

I just recently purchased an olderish (mid 90's I think) Technics home stereo system (everything except a phonograph.) It has a SU-G95 integrated amplifier. It came with three small surround sound speakers, and two large tower speakers, all original to the system. The amp looks to be set up for this configuration, but also has "A" and "B" speaker hookups for the front speakers for a total of 7 speaker connections.

I'm going to be using this in my new shop. I have some more tower speakers I'd like to use. Can I use the "A" and the "B" to push a total of 4 tower speakers at the same time, or is it only one or the other?

Before I spend time hooking all of this up, I just thought I'd ask in case someone can save me the trouble.

Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi yagerzzz and welcome to TSF :wave:

Usually the 'A/B' button switches between the speaker sets, it was used mainly for switching the music to a localised spot in 1 room i.e. a desk, or speakers in another room :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Also welcome. Yes, you can most probably use both the A & B to power your speakers. Most amps are set up to be A, B, or A+B. Try pressing both and see what happens.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As noted by yustr, it should work, but the only way to know is to test. I've seen both.


----------



## yagerzzz (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll be hooking it all up tonight to test it. Really hoping I can run 4 tower speakers off of it. I'm looking for volume in my shop.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If they're push-button type switches, try pressing both simultaneously - Some are linked so pressing one switches t'other one off :wink:


----------

